

Review HN: Ten Seconds of Happy - My Weekend Project - arfrank
http://www.tensecondsofhappy.com/

======
arfrank
I had built this over the weekend to relearn python and to get familiar with
Google App Engine. No cross browser testing was really done, besides that I
know it doesn't work in IE.

The javascript drawing widget was taken from Rafael Robayna (found it online).
Everything else is mine on the backend.

It is a fun little "app." Me and my friend are trying to peddle happiness a
little bit at a time.

------
camccann
That looks like it was a fun weekend hack.

Kind of similar to oekaki applets:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oekaki#Oekaki_internet_forum>

------
kaiserama
I like it, but mainly looking at the other drawings. There's something great
about a doodle.

------
psyklic
haha it reminds me of Operation, because if you hit the edges the screen
lights up in blue (in Chrome everything becomes selected) ;-)

